# Plastic Long Clicker



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

While I prefer turning wood over plastic 99% of the time and I cast in PR and Alumilite every now and again I get a request similar to this after viewing my wood objects: "I want a pen that's pretty" ...

So this is the Billboard for her 'pretty' pen


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh. Im hoping this was just a mistake of youth. Nice looking pen but its not as pretty as wood....but what is?


----------



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Ugh. Im hoping this was just a mistake of youth. Nice looking pen but its not as pretty as wood....but what is?


Well ... the lady in question is in her 70's so it's not a 'mistake of youth' <G>


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice, who sells those long clicker pen kits?


----------



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice, who sells those long clicker pen kits?


Thanks Barry ... I get mine from Laulauwoods and EXotics and CSUSA off the top of my head,


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Even if plastic never looks and feels as nice as wood, the paying customer is always right.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally I love it. Very pretty. Looks great with a long click. Never even heard of them until yesterday got to get me one.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. 
But i would NEVER call it "plastic". If its a home cast, give it a name.
Sounds better to the person who is receiving it. 

Exoticblanks.com is the best place to get the long clickers, great service, fast shipping and a few dollars less. CSUSA and LauLau woodworks has them also.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Very nice.
> But i would NEVER call it "plastic". If its a home cast, give it a name.
> Sounds better to the person who is receiving it.


I did not cast this one ... this is Inlace from woodturningz and I believe he calls it the peacock


----------

